# USB-Stick flashen?!



## Sonic51 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe den Adata noblity n005 32GB.
Leider funktioniert er nicht mehr so ganz. Er wird zwar erkannt, aber kann weder verendet noch formatiert werden.
Habe es schon an mehreren PCs versucht.
Ich habe auch schon gegooglet, wie man einen Stick flasht, aber habe nur so sachen gefunden wie "bios mit usb-stick flashen", was mir aber nicht wirklich weiter hilft.
Kann mir hier vllt BITTE einer helfen? Ist dringend. Sonst muss ich das Teil erst mal einschicken und werde es vor dem we nicht wieder kriegen. -.-*

Schon mal viel Dank für jeden Tip!!!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. Oktober 2011)

einschicken, da ist nix mit flashen und so, der ist einfach kaputt


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es mit dem HP Format Tool(HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - Download - CHIP Online) nicht geht, dann ist er kaputt.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sonic51 (20. Oktober 2011)

alles klar danke.  Habs jetzt eingeschickt -.-*
Hier kann also zu


----------

